# moving back to UK



## rainyday12 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi ,selling a villa in spain, goes a head in October. ex pat lived in spain 8 years registered spanish tax payer, moved back to uk April, and going back in October to sign, because of length of time 188 days will UK want Tax as well , all tax from sale of villa is to be paid in spain , how long can i stay in uk , or is it best to go back until after sale .


----------

